# Bfn OTD but no period and past my normal lutal phase, is there a chance?



## tryingagainandagain (Feb 21, 2013)

I tested bfn on 13dp3dt but no period yet. Is your normal lutal phase out of whack? Is there any chance i could still be preggo? should i stop progesterone? should i keep testing?
thanks for advice, going out my mind


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Cas

They give a OTD for a reason  so it's not over yet see what tomorrow brings  

Sharry xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi

I see from your profile that your official OTD is 31st - tomorrow. I would re-test tomorrow.  I have never bled during any of my 2ww, my af always came  about 4-5 days afterwards.  But as you can see from my profile I have tested positive well after my OTD and i stopped all my meds on OTD.  I posted about it and learned that some women continue to test a couple days after OTD if no af.  I have never done this, the only reason I rested this time was because I still had no af 11 days after OTD. You stop progesterone anyway even with BFP at 2weeks after ET anyway wouldn't you??  If you still don't have af 2-3 days after OTD i would retest then also and keep testing unitl af comes.

Good luck

somewhere xxxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks sharry   Its only thursday   lol ive been testing all week   losing my mind. yes you are right i have one more day to go  

congrats somewhere! happy and healthy 9 months  wow that must have been a shock! so i can expect my af to be a few days after otd and still not be preggo    so lutal phase is out the window!

does everyone stop progesterone at OTD (in my case 13 days after 3dT) I still have enough for two more days. 

thanks for replying


----------

